# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Комп при запуске работает, монитор нет.

## Artong

Просьба ко всем форумчанам, ответьте на вопрос. Включаю комп , он работает, но монитор чёрный. Выключаю комп, затем включаю опять, монитор начинает работать. Но не всегда такое случается. Причина возникла после смены всего железа, кроме привода и корпуса.

----------


## Микола

Была оналогичная проблема выкинул монитор и все если это трубка! а если серьезно на трубре в блоке питания сели кондецатора,цена вопроса - коппейки:yes::yes::yes:

----------

